# Advice Please



## our pad (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi All,
We are moving out to Costa Tropical in 10 Days

Anyone have any suggestions for Kitchen Suppliers apart from IKEA, we really want to stay traditional Spainish.
Also any one know of any of the Chinese Warehouses in the La Rabita/Motril area please?

Thanks
Kay


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

our pad said:


> Hi All,
> We are moving out to Costa Tropical in 10 Days
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for Kitchen Suppliers apart from IKEA, we really want to stay traditional Spainish.
> ...


A local ironmongers (ferreteria) will have some of what you need. Depending on size and focus they may stock glasses, crockery, cutlery, assorted dishes, bakewear... but it does depend.

Unfortunately for ironmonger owners Chinese shops have taken over much of this area as has Ikea so they are an endangered species.

For traditional traditional you might need a specialised arty crafty (artesanía) kind of shop. There's this in Salobreña
ArtesanÃ­a en SalobreÃ±a, Comarca de Costa Tropical, provincia de Granada, AndalucÃ­a, EspaÃ±a

El *Centro de Actividades Artesanales* alberga diversos talleres en los que los artesanos locales elaboran preciosos artículos a partir de materiales como la cerámica, el cristal, la piedra o el metal para conseguir figurillas de barro cocido, cerámica vidriada, vasijas, tallas y esculturas, fuentes, madera labrada, lámparas o centros de flores secas.
Horario:
Invierno: de 10:00 a 13:00 y de 17:00 a 21:00.
Verano: de 10:00 a 14:00 y de 17:00 a 21:00.
Teléfono: 660 955 007.

This in Almuñécar
El *Centro de Actividades Artesanales* alberga diversos talleres en los que los artesanos locales elaboran preciosos artículos a partir de materiales como la cerámica, el cristal, la piedra o el metal para conseguir figurillas de barro cocido, cerámica vidriada, vasijas, tallas y esculturas, fuentes, madera labrada, lámparas o centros de flores secas.
Horario:
Invierno: de 10:00 a 13:00 y de 17:00 a 21:00.
Verano: de 10:00 a 14:00 y de 17:00 a 21:00.
Teléfono: 660 955 007.

And a lot more dotted around probably.


----------



## our pad (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks but also want to get actual kitchen units etc...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

our pad said:


> Thanks but also want to get actual kitchen units etc...


And what is a traditional Spanish kitchen unit?
What does it look like?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And what is a traditional Spanish kitchen unit?
> What does it look like?


That is a worktop with curtains hanging down in place of cupboard doors.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And what is a traditional Spanish kitchen unit?
> What does it look like?


Like a British kitchen unit (probably made in Germany) but with a string of onions and a jamon hanging from the ceiling and a poster advertising a corrida on the wall?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And what is a traditional Spanish kitchen unit?
> What does it look like?


Dated and ghastly, whites, blues and pastels?

We are looking at kitchens ourselves so are open to some new ideas.
Leroy Merlin look to be one of the better places that we have seen. We have been told it would be cheaper to get a carpenter to build one, depends how cheap that is though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VFR said:


> That is a worktop with curtains hanging down in place of cupboard doors.


And no oven, just a couple of gas rings connected to a propane cylinder.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Dated and ghastly, whites, blues and pastels?
> 
> We are looking at kitchens ourselves so are open to some new ideas.
> Leroy Merlin look to be one of the better places that we have seen. We have been told it would be cheaper to get a carpenter to build one, depends how cheap that is though.


Leroys did a great job on our bathroom renovation recently. Including delivery and 15% discount on the whole shopping list it worked out not much more than buying the pieces ourselves and hiring individual tradesmen. A whole lot less hassle and a no-quibbles two-year guarantee.

Ask at the store and they will send someone round to give you an estimate.


----------

